# Heartfelt on Fire?



## Jengz (4/9/18)

Heartfelt arena up in smoke! And us vapors thought we clouded up the place! Heeeeeectic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 144474
> 
> Heartfelt arena up in smoke! And us vapors thought we clouded up the place! Heeeeeectic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (4/9/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 144474
> 
> Heartfelt arena up in smoke! And us vapors thought we clouded up the place! Heeeeeectic



Yoh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/9/18)

This makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## wazarmoto (4/9/18)

Electrical fire! guaranteed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (4/9/18)

Any one got any news on this Fire at Heartfelt , seems real but waiting on someone that stays near there to confirm





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (4/9/18)

Judging from all the pictures I've seen it's real enough!

We've tried to make contact but obviously if this is the case then they have quite a lot on their hands already.

Really sad, the staff of Heartfelt are amazing people, and it is awful to think that they're currently going through this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 144474
> 
> Heartfelt arena up in smoke! And us vapors thought we clouded up the place! Heeeeeectic


That coil is going to need a rebuild...

In all seriousness though, hope no one is injured.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (4/9/18)

News on Facebook is that the fire is contained and no word yet of any serious injury. But its still very early.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (4/9/18)

From the Manager... Everyone is out and safe, building still burning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/18)

Stosta said:


> From the Manager... Everyone is out and safe, building still burning.


This is so sad, glad everyone is okay


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/18)

Its the cloud comp giys taking a second toot at it. @wackytebacky what have you done.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (4/9/18)

wazarmoto said:


> Electrical fire! guaranteed.


Black smoke almost always guaranteed rubber, oil or chemicals. I spend 3 years training as a junior fire fighter and we did a demo with oil in a large pan - black smoke.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/9/18)

Here is a guide on class fires by smoke colour

http://www.dockwalk.com/Essentials/DockTalk.aspx?g=posts&t=41774

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Here is a guide on class fires by smoke colour
> 
> http://www.dockwalk.com/Essentials/DockTalk.aspx?g=posts&t=41774


Thanks for the handy article


----------



## jm10 (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Black smoke almost always guaranteed rubber, oil or chemicals. I spend 3 years training as a junior fire fighter and we did a demo with oil in a large pan - black smoke.



Not quiet thou, I’m in the Fire Business.

While it is true that flammable liquids produce black smoke, so does any petroleum-based product. The color of the initial flame and smoke might have been important in the 1940s and 1950s when our furniture was made of cotton and wood, but most furniture today is made of nylon, polyester, and polyurethane. Even wood fires, deprived of oxygen, will produce black smoke. According to NFPA 921, Paragraph 3.6:

“Smoke color is not necessarily an indicator of what is burning. While wood smoke from a well ventilated or fuel controlled wood fire is light colored or gray, the same fuel under low-oxygen conditions, or ventilation-controlled conditions in a post-flashover fire can be quite dark or black. Black smoke can also be produced by the burning of other materials including most plastics or ignitable liquids.”

Light smoke may indicate that there are no petroleum products burning. Black smoke
indicates nothing meaningful.

http://www.atslab.com/fire/PDF/IndicatorsOfTrouble.pdf

Most of the time a hotter fire will convert its “fuel” into carbon which draws or absorbs the light surrounding it and thus appears black. If a fire is cooler then it does not draw as much carbon thus reflecting light and making it look white In general. A fire depraved of oxygen will burn blacker.

Iv seem an empty building burning and bellowing black smoke because it was sealed, there where squatters in the building but i doubt they would carry enough stuff to engulf a building in black smoke. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Alex (4/9/18)

I can just imagine how fast those black curtains surrounding the inside of the arena would have caught fire..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (4/9/18)

Alex said:


> I can just imagine how fast those black curtains surrounding the inside of the arena would have caught fire..



Exactly @Alex, Fires spread so fast and become uncontrollable in a matter of minutes. And in most cases if an area is large enough the fire will spread faster then you can control it with conventional Fire Equipment. 

Thats why proper evacuation plans and proper Fire control marshalls are what saves lives not Fire equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Exactly @Alex, Fires spread so fast and become uncontrollable in a matter of minutes. And in most cases if an area is large enough the fire will spread faster then you can control it with conventional Fire Equipment.
> 
> Thats why proper evacuation plans and proper Fire control marshalls are what saves lives not Fire equipment.
> 
> ...


That's why we do a lot of evacuation drills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/18)

*LATEST I COULD FIND*
Tshwane Emergency Services spokesperson Johan Pieterse says they suspect the fire may have been caused by a welding machine used during construction.

"We have learned that they were busy doing construction work inside the arena for a conference and I believe something went wrong with the welding machine which may have caused the fire.”

The building was evacuated and no injuries have been reported.

"A couple of chairs inside, a table or two, curtains and noise reduction curtains are the ones that caught the fire and caused the big black ball of smoke in the air.”

Tshwane Emergency Services says it will remain on the scene to evaluate the situation.

Heartfelt Arena Roger Dyaon Road on fire. Emergency services on scene.#emergencyservices #tshwane pic.twitter.com/9YsAMYVUx0

— Seraphim Security (@SeraphimRSA) September 4, 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## jm10 (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's why we do a lot of evacuation drills



Thats is brilliant.
People seem to hate them and think we do these just to waste their time but when your safe at home with your family after a fire all you can thank is preparation and a well rehearsed and co-ordinated evacuation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Thats is brilliant.
> People seem to hate them and think we do these just to waste their time but when your safe at home with your family after a fire all you can thank is preparation and a well rehearsed and co-ordinated evacuation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We used to do them at school too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (5/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Exactly @Alex, Fires spread so fast and become uncontrollable in a matter of minutes. And in most cases if an area is large enough the fire will spread faster then you can control it with conventional Fire Equipment.
> 
> Thats why proper evacuation plans and proper Fire control marshalls are what saves lives not Fire equipment.
> 
> ...



I agree,a fire gets uncontrollable before you get a chance to even think about it,when @Derek Van Zyl and myself attempt to braai the fire normally gets out of hand and we are only able to get the meat on the grill at 12 at night,my wife knows the struggle is real!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/18)

Such a disaster.
Wishing the staff all the best for what lies ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I agree,a fire gets uncontrollable before you get a chance to even think about it,when @Derek Van Zyl and myself attempt to braai the fire normally gets out of hand and we are only able to get the meat on the grill at 12 at night,my wife knows the struggle is real!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume that is in an attempt to first finish the bottle of brandy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (5/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I assume that is in an attempt to first finish the bottle of brandy



The second one yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

